# My German Shepherd had 9 puppies and one of them doesn't have a black mask what will



## Kelly.m (Jun 7, 2015)

They are about 2 and a half weeks old, the father was a red and black earopean German Shepherd and the mother is a red sable German Shepherd. We are keeping one of the pups, but I want to keep the one without a black muzzle. So what will he look like as an adult? First two pictures are the mom and the next to is chubbie the one we are thinking of keeping and the last two are of the sire.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I just had a similar question that I just posted on another thread.  It's really hard to tell what a puppy will look like as an adult, they just change so much! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...993-questions-about-coloring-puppy-grows.html

There's the link to the other thread that I was talking about. You can check that out for a better idea of what I mean.

Very cute puppy! :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your pup will look like the dad. 

Do you have papers for the Mom? She looks like she could be mixed with something to me.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Do you have papers for the Mom? She looks like she could be mixed with something to me.


Ditto. The narrowness of her snout gave me pause. Collie cross?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Mom looks like a collie to me. Head and coat.


----------

